# 2” lowering?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum.....do you guys recommend doing this?

I would maybe like to do it on the front.......spindles.....

Photos of setups would be appreciated......


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Nobody?........is this a good idea? Lowering with springs.....or with spindles...?......or not at all....?

From new..the GTO`s had a slightly nose up stance.....I like level or slight nosedown stance........any ideas....? Thanks..


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I bought a new front disc brake conversion kit with 2” inch drop.....I hope this works and looks good. Otherwise, I`ll just go back to the stock spindles.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

There are kits that improve the geometry. I prefer lowering via coilovers as you still retain suspension travel (vs. shorter springs). The CPP 2" drop look nice (if that is what you did).


----------

